# Wallpaper



## clix1995 (30. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
Ich hatte keine Ahnung wohin mit meiner Frage ich habe auch schon "gegooglet" 
ich suche ein Wallpaper (1920x1080HD ) in dunkelen tönen amliebsten von Asus


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Achso, hast schon gegoogelt.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/193303-asus-rog-theme-win-7-a.html
Und hier sind noch mehr:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/50971-lan_party.html


----------

